# Intarsia Elk Project



## sumtertius (Apr 23, 2014)

Trying to complete this to display at the Annual Elk drawing in August here in PA. Just can't seem to click with this one. Changed the antlers twice, you name it! Thinking of doing a recessed mountain scene in the background. Not sure.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Great progress!


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Your elk is very good. I love the way your work flows out into the frame. Your frame takes away from your work. Perhaps use walnut or some other fine hardwood. Work on your mitres, showcase your work.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to LJ, sumertius. The elk looks beautiful. I agree with Jeff about the frame… it does not do justice for the elk. I like the aspect of the elk popping out of the frame, just not that frame. Maybe something made of natural edge boards, or something log cabin style. Just my thoughts


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

welcome aboard. This is looking very nice so be sure to post it when you finish.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Great looking elk, but I have to agree with Fred, and Ted, about the frame, it would look better either gone or log cabin style, or natural edge. a mountain scene would look good in place of the frame.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Have to agree about the frame- I think an oval frame would let the elk flow out of the picture better…..Wes


----------

